# Probleme mit ip-up und DynDNS

## thund3rbird

Hi Leuz

ich benutzte den rp-pppoe und ich habe auch einen Account bei DynDns.org

Ich benutzte den DDClient welcher auf perfekt funktioniert wenn man ihn manuel startet!

Jetzt will ich aber folgendes:

Und zwar das wenn sich die ADSL Verbindung aufbaut, dann will ich das er die DynDNs accounts updatet und meine firewall startet!!!!

geht doch mit ip-up oder??

wenn ja wie genau geht das????????? wo muss man was aktivieren???

"Ach ja /etc/conf.d/local.start bitte nicht erwähnen, weil das bringt mir nix, wenn meine ADSL Verbdingun schon mal oben ist und dann sich wieder einwählt, dann wird aber die local.start net nochmal geladen, somit geht auch dann das DynDns nicht.

Also wie bekomme ich es hin, das er wenn ich online gehe er mir auch meine DynDns accounts updatet und meine Firewall startet!!

Ich habe fwbuilder!

ich hoffe ihr wisst was

THX

[Mod Änderurung]

Bitte das nächste mal einen vernünftigen Titel wählen, sonst wird das Thema geschlossen

----------

## moogli

Hallo ich versuchs mal.

DDclient wird bei mir mit dem script ddclient, welches in Deinem /etc/init.d Verzeichnis liegen sollte (wenn nicht dann musst du schnell eins basteln), gestartet. Ich meine dieses Script wird mit der Installation des ddclient mitgeliefert.

Eingebunden wird es mit "rc-update add ddclient default".

Wann und wieoft Deine IP bei dyndns.org geprüft und upgedated werden soll, legst Du in der /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf fest.

Meine Firewall starte ich ebenfalls über ein gesondertes Script im /etc/init.d Verziechnis.

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter. 

Gruss

Matthias

----------

## thund3rbird

hi ho,

kannst du mal bitte dein ddclient script und dein firewall script aus /etc/init.d/

hier rein posten??

Ich probier da schon die ganze Zeit rum aber nix geht *g*

währe cool

THX

----------

## khippy

AFAIK funzt pppoe wie pppd und dann hast du in /etc/ppp/ dateien ip-up, ip-fail und ip-down.

darin kannst du normal bashscripte reinkopieren, zb. 

ip-up

```

#!/bin/sh

/<pfad_zum_binary>/ddclient

```

ip-down

```

#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/killall ddclient

```

khippy

----------

## // .Kn0rki

bei mir war beim emergen ne ip-up sample  conf dabei..

----------

## TheGrudge

Bei mir geht ip-up nicht!

Kann es daran liegen, das ich ins Internet via "adsl-start" gehe?

aber ich dachte das nutzt pppd???

Wollte meine IP per ip-up auf meine Homepage laden, aber irgendwie funzt es nicht, wenn ich das skript per hand starte, geht es...

```
#!/bin/sh

# this is a script which is executed after connecting the ppp interface.

# look at man pppd for details

# the followings parameters are available:

# $1 = interface-name

# $2 = tty-device

# $3 = speed

# $4 = local-IP-address

# $5 = remote-IP-address

# $6 = ipparam

/etc/ppp/sendIP.pl

```

Was ist denn da falsch?

----------

## Haldir

Korrekt wäre eigentlich ip-up.local

das haupt ip-up script müßte sowas wie ip-up.local parsen (mußt nachschauen), ist zumindest mit pppd-2.42 so.

ip-up.local sieht bei mir so aus:

#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/ntpdate -s ptbtime1.ptb.de ptbtime2.ptb.de

/usr/bin/ez-ipupdate -q -c /etc/dyndns.conf

----------

## dilandau

das ip-up script ist bei mir leer und eine ip-up.local gibts nicht. es geht nicht. -.-''' flenn

----------

## c07

 *dilandau wrote:*   

> das ip-up script ist bei mir leer und eine ip-up.local gibts nicht. es geht nicht. -.-''' flenn

 

Dann sollte ein Update von ppp helfen. Oder nochmal emergen und etc-update gewissenhaft durchführen.

----------

## dilandau

so geschehen, das up/down sieht nun mächtig aus mit komplizierten scripts drin, die die .local scripts aufrufen wollen. habe in ip-up.local einmal /sbin/shorewall -fq start eingetragen und chmod auf 750 gesetzt (ich weis ja nicht ob das vielleicht nicht von root selbst ausgeführt wird, wohl nicht).  es funktiuonert aber trotzdem nur manuell. wenn ich /etc/ppp/ip-up.local eingebe funktioniert es aber beim booten nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

